# LL Bean Dress Chinos or Double L Chinos - what's the difference?



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Besides about $20 a pair?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

"Dress" have an alterable waistband and a harder finish, if that makes sense. At least that's the case on mine, but I haven't bought a pair of "dress" in five or six years so that might have changed.

For my frame, the Double L cut is about perfect, and if they'd lose the non-iron finish and go back to regular I would be all set. I have three pairs of old Double Ls left but they have devolved to the "fish pants" category.


----------



## Gords (Nov 15, 2011)

I feel like "harder finish" is the right way to describe how the dress chinos feel -- I last bought a pair two years or so ago and returned them. They're not as comfortable as the Double L. And they didn't look any dressier than the Double L.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

The last time I looked the dress chinos had a metal hook closure instead of the plain button that the Double L does. I've worn the Double L chinos for years and think they are good pants.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

The dress chinos do have a "harder" finer twill finish. Haven't bought any in a while, but they did have button down flap pocket in back and came in both long rise and regular,


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Long rise and regular?

I didn't see that, just different models, thought they are described as to where they sit in relation to the waist.

Is that what you mean?

Great thread, thanks.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

In addition to the above, the dress chino has a french fly, a short plastic zipper, and a coin sub-pocket. And I think more belt loops than the Double L.

I would agree that the fabric in the dress chino is smoother than the Double L chino. Also, I think the dress chino has a consistent fabric weight for all four seasons. I'm convinced the Double L chino has summer-weight and fall-weight versions where the fabric is lighter or heavier. This is fine, but good luck trying to figure out which is which at the store without trying them on. 

Which is better? Or is the dress chino worth $20 more? Beyond the chintzy issues (eg, plastic zipper), the dress chino may be better in certain situations where a dressier fabric (and appearance) is required (eg, some offices or church). Otherwise, I prefer the Double L.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

French fly?










Seriously though, thanks for your response.

There are no LLBean stores in my part of the country, so I went ahead and ordered two sizes each from four models of the double L's. I've resigned myself to "shopping by mail" and I figured I would just as soon do it with one trip to the post office to make returns than multiple.

They should be here in a week or so, then I'll try them all on and send back the ones that don't fit well.

I'm thinking I'll just be kicking around in these so I didn't want the dress ones. The descriptions of the fabric sounded not as comfortable also, though I don't really know.

I didn't notice the different weight of LLs, guess I'll see when they get here.

With all the models, it can get a bit confusing. Four different fits, two of which come in flat or pleated front. I passed on the ones that fit below the natural waist, OK I am a convert.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Whatever you can say against some of the change of direction Bean has taken, their customer service is excellent. It continues to astound me that people avoid picking up a telephone/cellphone and asking them about their products. In my experience they've never failed to come up with an honest response.


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

xcubbies said:


> Whatever you can say against some of the change of direction Bean has taken, their customer service is excellent. It continues to astound me that people avoid picking up a telephone/cellphone and asking them about their products. In my experience they've never failed to come up with an honest response.


I agree with this. Even if you ask for specific garment measurements, someone will get that information and give it to you. If you want to know the rise and leg opening measurements, or say want to know how full a shirt fits by the garment chest measurement, they'll give these to you. Despite rampant vanity sizing, little mystery how something will fit from Bean if you ask the right questions.

If you don't want to call or can't call, their Live Chat works just as well.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Also, if you call them after you place your order they will do custom cuffs for you. Their standard cuff is one inch I believe and they will make them 1.5" or whatever you want if you call.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

zzdocxx said:


> French fly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You bet. For all the things you mention, I think LLB does a good job with the Double L chino. You can't be all things to all people, but LLB sure does make a game effort to accomodate a lot of folks with their different models of the Double L chino.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

mhj said:


> Also, if you call them after you place your order they will do custom cuffs for you. Their standard cuff is one inch I believe and they will make them 1.5" or whatever you want if you call.


Those go with the pleated, right? BTW did I mention I ordered everything over the phone? But I think I better get the fit before I start asking them to do cuffs, because I'm thinking they won't be returnable after that. I'd actually rather just get them unfinished and have my tailor hem them up here, but that's only available in the dress khakis as far as I understand.



Snow Hill Pond said:


> You bet. For all the things you mention, I think LLB does a good job with the Double L chino. You can't be all things to all people, but LLB sure does make a game effort to accommodate a lot of folks with their different models of the Double L chino.


Thanks, eagerly awaiting my box of stuff ! ! !



xcubbies said:


> Whatever you can say against some of the change of direction Bean has taken, their customer service is excellent. It continues to astound me that people avoid picking up a telephone/cellphone and asking them about their products. In my experience they've never failed to come up with an honest response.





> I agree with this. Even if you ask for specific garment measurements, someone will get that information and give it to you. If you want to know the rise and leg opening measurements, or say want to know how full a shirt fits by the garment chest measurement, they'll give these to you. Despite rampant vanity sizing, little mystery how something will fit from Bean if you ask the right questions.
> 
> If you don't want to call or can't call, their Live Chat works just as we


Didn't know I could get the actual rise and waist and other measurements, good to know.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

zzdocxx said:


> Those go with the pleated, right? BTW did I mention I ordered everything over the phone? But I think I better get the fit before I start asking them to do cuffs, because I'm thinking they won't be returnable after that. I'd actually rather just get them unfinished and have my tailor hem them up here, but that's only available in the dress khakis as far as I understand.
> 
> If you only cuff pleated pants, I cuff almost everything.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

zzdocxx said:


> Those go with the pleated, right? BTW did I mention I ordered everything over the phone? But I think I better get the fit before I start asking them to do cuffs, because I'm thinking they won't be returnable after that.


Beans will take them back even if you have washed them and worn them. They are 100% satisfaction guaranteed.

Their outlet in Freeport will tell you all you need to know about this - they have racks filled with dozens of cuffed pants, monogrammed shirts, all even some lightly worn boots. They even have an entire canoe filled with tote bags that have been monogrammed and returned. I don't think a single tote bag in my wife's extended family has a monogram that means anything - these bags are cheaper than the plain ones so that's what a sensible Mainer would purchase.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

That's amazing. So the pleated don't come as cuffed default?

I could always send back the uncuffed then and ask them to resend with cuffs.

Can you specify and in between length for that, eg. 31"?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

mhj said:


> zzdocxx said:
> 
> 
> > Those go with the pleated, right? BTW did I mention I ordered everything over the phone? But I think I better get the fit before I start asking them to do cuffs, because I'm thinking they won't be returnable after that. I'd actually rather just get them unfinished and have my tailor hem them up here, but that's only available in the dress khakis as far as I understand.
> ...


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

The cuff dogma again? Sometimes I cuff only one leg.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

There is no cuff dogma, only people limited by their imagination. It amazes me that the same menswear guides stating the advantages of cuffs (look neat, weigh down trouser legs, etc.) go on to say that short men and plain front trousers shouldn't have them. So, what, only cuff if you're wearing pleats and are of average height or taller? :crazy: Better yet, don't cuff or pleat chinos at all, according to some people, as it will "age" you! Yeesh.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Does it make a diff if it is slacks vs. kahkis vs. suit trousers?

I mean about the cuffs on flat fronts.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I cuff'em all whether flat or pleated for the advantages that Jovan stated above. I believe it's part of the trad canon.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It doesn't make a difference. Get what you want.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Very good, gentlemen.


----------



## Ivygrad71 (Mar 22, 2014)

mhj said:


> I cuff'em all whether flat or pleated for the advantages that Jovan stated above. I believe it's part of the trad canon.


I agree, although I don't own a single pair of pants with pleats and never have. EVERY pair of pants I own are 1 3/4" cuffs and no break. I am in my 40's and have worn them this way for as long as I can recall.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

No cuffs or pleats for me. I'm just not a fan of either on myself.

per the chinos, I actually really like the double L chinos, I have 2 pairs that I'm sending back to them because I wore them twice before losing 35 lbs and need to get different sizes, but I'm a fan.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

orange fury said:


> No cuffs or pleats for me. I'm just not a fan of either on myself.
> 
> per the chinos, I actually really like the double L chinos, I have 2 pairs that I'm sending back to them because I wore them twice before losing 35 lbs and need to get different sizes, but I'm a fan.


I believe the concept behind Bean's return policy is to ensure satisfaction with their products and not a benevolent facility to accommodate changing requirements.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

xcubbies said:


> I believe the concept behind Bean's return policy is to ensure satisfaction with their products and not a benevolent facility to accommodate changing requirements.


This. Gaming the system like that is dishonest.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

xcubbies said:


> I believe the concept behind Bean's return policy is to ensure satisfaction with their products and not a benevolent facility to accommodate changing requirements.


Very nicely put.


----------

